# Had to tell someone...



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Most of you guys have your labradors, and other water dogs, so the liking of water is a given for the most part. I bought my brittany back in june, in hopes of having a a pointer, that I could take duck hunting. Well, I've had him swimming, and chasing bumpers in the yard, I've taken him dove hunting, and he's pretty good about getting them for me as well. I took him down the park today, and he absolutely tears the water up when he see's that bumper. I'm doing a lot of obedience work with him on him waiting to retrieve when I give him the command. This is my first dog, so everything is so new to me, I don't know what's bad and what's to be expected. But today I was pretty excited when he tore across that pond after the bumper, time after time. I've got a long way to go,. Just got home and I wanted to tell someone. :beer:


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

thats awsome and great to hear...I am personally doing my research on britts as I am going to purchase one in the future...this just reinforces my decision.....now I hafta check out some breeders :lol:


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

No greater feeling than seeing your own dog in action :beer: :beer:


----------

